# March meeting



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Do we have a site? AoA? Do we have a topic? Do we have pizza?


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we are going to be at AOA. I'm not sure of the topic. I think I said I'd do a talk on emersed setups, but I hope it wasn't for March. It's hard enough trying to find the time to prepare for one (hint, hint, can somebody else do a talk for March?).

Later,

Tim


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> Do we have a site? AoA? Do we have a topic? Do we have pizza?


Yes, I think that it will be at AOA.

There is going to be a PAPAS submission for the GPASI show, right? Maybe our topic should be discussing and planning the submission. Especially since Tim is busy preparing his talk for the GPASI show.

Hell yeah, we have pizza! I'll happily chip in!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

btw, I now have a laptop and projector....so feel free to make a powerpoint presentations for PAPAS meetings.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok, just to make it official the meeting is on March 4th at AOA at 5:30pm, and the Topic is going to be on the PAPAS show tank for the GPASI show. Does anybody object to this?


Tim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I object for moral reasons.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

moral or amoral?


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I object for moral reasons.


Overruled!

Anybody else have any objections.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

madmax said:


> Ok, just to make it official the meeting is on March 4th at AOA at 5:30pm, and the Topic is going to be on the PAPAS show tank for the GPASI show. Does anybody object to this?


That sounds great to me. I'll see everyone there.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> Ok, just to make it official the meeting is on March 4th at AOA at 5:30pm, and the Topic is going to be on the PAPAS show tank for the GPASI show. Does anybody object to this?
> 
> Tim


Sounds good to me. I'll be there.

Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Who's providing the hardscape? I think it would be a good idea to bring some hardscape material to play with at the meeting.....


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree. I guess it would depend on the size of the tank that we are going to use though. I think it would be nice set up something like a 75 gal. The most important thing is getting help to set it up. I'm pretty sure I can get off that Friday. Who else can help? We probably want to get there around 10:30am to 11:00am on Friday which would be March 23rd.


Later,

Tim


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

madmax said:


> I agree. I guess it would depend on the size of the tank that we are going to use though. I think it would be nice set up something like a 75 gal. The most important thing is getting help to set it up. I'm pretty sure I can get off that Friday. Who else can help? We probably want to get there around 10:30am to 11:00am on Friday which would be March 23rd.


I will make an attempt to be there to help.

I'll let you know later.

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I've already taken the afternoon off, however the hospital work is so variable I can't give an exact time when I'll arrive....it will probably be early afternoon.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> I've already taken the afternoon off, however the hospital work is so variable I can't give an exact time when I'll arrive....it will probably be early afternoon.


Sometimes I think you're just pretending to be a doctor.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Doctor? Who told you I'm a doctor? I'm a "janitorial expert", but we prefer to be called Environmental Specialists.

That wussy stuff you put in your tank - Excel....it's just a "boutique" form of glutaraldehyde. If you want the real stuff be prepared to put on quarter-inch rubber gloves to use it.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> That wussy stuff you put in your tank - Excel....it's just a "boutique" form of glutaraldehyde. If you want the real stuff be prepared to put on quarter-inch rubber gloves to use it.


Glutaraldehyde is used as a surgical disinfectant isn't it? I think that's what I read about it. Nice stuff.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> I agree. I guess it would depend on the size of the tank that we are going to use though. I think it would be nice set up something like a 75 gal. The most important thing is getting help to set it up. I'm pretty sure I can get off that Friday. Who else can help? We probably want to get there around 10:30am to 11:00am on Friday which would be March 23rd.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Tim


I think one big tank and one nano tank would be nice.
I will see if I can get the day off.

Bill


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

hooha said:


> Doctor? Who told you I'm a doctor? I'm a "janitorial expert", but we prefer to be called Environmental Specialists.
> 
> That wussy stuff you put in your tank - Excel....it's just a "boutique" form of glutaraldehyde. If you want the real stuff be prepared to put on quarter-inch rubber gloves to use it.


So does that mean you add glutaraldehyde to your tank?

Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I've actually been keeping an eye on the thread in the forum about doing that....haven't seen any concrete evidence for me to try though.


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

A friend of mine from the marine club and his son are planning on attending the March meeting. His son may be interested in setting up a planted tank. I was hoping we could allot some time during the meeting to give him some advice and opinions.
Thanks Earl


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sure. I don't see why not. I've been talking to another new person as well. 

Should I make guacamole?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm coming to the meeting. Do you have to ask Cavan? 

I think that spending time with any new people/potential members for any questions or advice should be standard for meetings.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

A new customer from AOA may potentially be coming as well. I hope he shows! 

Later,

Tim


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> A new customer from AOA may potentially be coming as well. I hope he shows!
> 
> Later,
> 
> Tim


Glad to hear about all the new people 
Humm, we may need some more chairs.

Bill


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

*new topic for the March meeting*

I have a new topic for next Sunday's meeting. We will need to talk about what we want to do for a regular meeting place. I just received notice (shown below for your reference) that Eric will be closing AOA by May 23, 2007.

Bill

As most of you are aware, for the past 5 years or so, I have pretty much devoted most of my time and energy to maintaining operations at my hatchery and retail outlet on Joseph Street. After countless hours and boundless energy, the time has come for me to reclaim my life and say


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

BillW said:


> I have a new topic for next Sunday's meeting. We will need to talk about what we want to do for a regular meeting place. I just received notice (shown below for your reference) that Eric will be closing AOA by May 23, 2007.


Oh crap. I can't believe it's true...

Well, I can believe it's true. That place was a ghost town every time I visited. What a shame.

Sam

I should add that I can donate my basement for the May or June meeting.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

IndianaSam said:


> Well, I can believe it's true. That place was a ghost town every time I visited.


Sadly true, lots of good stuff, too few customers.

Bill


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, unfortunately we are closing. Last day will be May 23rd. We're just not making enough money. Eric will probably be around on Sunday to give more details. He did say that we can use the building as long as he is still renting it.


Later,

Tim


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

madmax said:


> Yes, unfortunately we are closing. Last day will be May 23rd. We're just not making enough money. Eric will probably be around on Sunday to give more details. He did say that we can use the building as long as he is still renting it.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Tim


Oh man, what a bummer. AOA is my 3rd home. Sorry to hear it though. See you all sunday.


----------

